# Weed disappeared from surface.



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

There are two public ponds in different areas in Lorain County. Both have clear water and tons of weed and bass. I have noticed that the weed is gone from the surface and the water is not as clear as it was a week ago. Any idea what is causing this situation?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Heat. That would be my guess. Lack of rain and water temps will hurt weeds just like fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, they may be dying. They will release solids caught in thier structures back into the water as they die causing it to cloud up. I should be short lived but could be staged for an oxygen crash.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

If that is the case I hope the fish are well. Bad fishing for awhile at least I would guess for sure.


----------

